# nick names for your dog?



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

I was just wondering if i am the only person on here who has nick names for their dogs.



i always seem to come up with stupid names for all my animals

my dogs name is Leela but she also has been known "pup-peroni" or "the pup-peroni" or "steinberg allgebar shabaz"....long story on that one...lol
yea im weird i know

anyone else have "pet names" if you will for thier dogs like me? or am i just that odd?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta is Miss V, Cutiepie 32, V and General V ( she likes to watch the Dukes of Hazzard. I'm serious she will just lay there on the her chair and watch the tv when we put the Dukes on.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Vendetta is Miss V, Cutiepie 32, V and General V ( she likes to watch the Dukes of Hazzard. I'm serious she will just lay there on the her chair and watch the tv when we put the Dukes on.


lol i love General V...that owns


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yea that is a cute one. I just got her flyball harness I bought her bright orange. I told my sister that when we break up the flyball club into two teams I would the second team to be "The Dogs of Hazzard". We already have Sirius Chaos.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

We call Banks a millions things..Bonkers, Biddles, the wingman(bc when he had his ears they were huge and looked like big wings), and sometimes we call him piglet bc he snorts like a pig all the time lol. Capri we call puppy jowls or baby Pri. These are all soo weird I know!


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

i really like seeing i am not alone on this one...lol


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Well we have for Sadie Boo, Boo, Booster, Sadie Boo Boo, Isaac calls her Sadie Boo boos

And Monkey we have. Monk , Monks, Monkster, Shaolin Monk. And then there are the cuss names that we all have called the dogs at sometime in our lives LOL.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

chinapoo when shes silly


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Dueces praise names are .... Boobuhlee, BoobuhleeBOo , I use these when he does something right and he loves it ... answers to them too
Other names are , booger, butthead, weener, poopface, littlecrappa , and dam*dog~! loll
Along with some curse names loll


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

WE had an American Bulldog named Mack Truck and his nickname was Macaroni.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

i call czar...czar bear


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> i call czar...czar bear


lol I always call my Dosia bear. We call Marley Mar Mar or Marley Bob.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

dont get me started lol. Snoop is either Meathead (his head is huge) or Dou*hebag (when he is bad lol). Girlfriends is Momma or Mami or just girl and well I hate saying full names so Alazae is just zae or zaezae


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Sully has a few, Sulster, Sulsa, Boo bear, and pain in the a$$..haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> Sully has a few, Sulster, Sulsa, Boo bear, and pain in the a$$..haha


We call Dosia Dingus most of the time.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

hahahahha ive done these before....

belle: belly, leelee, lee, leelu, leelee girl

rudi: rudidi, didi, doodle, doodledoo, doo doo babe, fathead, fatty, etc. hahahaha


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Tiny, China, Cheenee china, Dummy, Yo.....lol


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Big Blue is: Big Bluford
Chiquitita is: Chi Chi or Chiqui
and Snoopy (the Shih tzu) is: skunk a*s, lol.


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Moe: Moo-Moo, MOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, Retard, Moelious, Moe Vicious, Moe-Moe, Minnow, Seal

Wrigley: Wiggles, Wriggles, Fatty, Fat Boy, Fat Ass, Lard-ass, Lardo, Lard-butt, Fuzzball

Beau: Booger Bear. Baby-boy, Boo, Boo-Boo, Booger, Jackass, Ass-hole, Smart-ass, JERK!!!!


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

Muttkip said:


> Moe: Moo-Moo, MOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, Retard, Moelious, Moe Vicious, Moe-Moe, Minnow, Seal
> 
> Wrigley: Wiggles, Wriggles, Fatty, Fat Boy, Fat Ass, Lard-ass, Lardo, Lard-butt, Fuzzball
> 
> Beau: Booger Bear. Baby-boy, Boo, Boo-Boo, Booger, Jackass, Ass-hole, Smart-ass, JERK!!!!


your like me i have a ton of names for my pup its a wonder she even knows her real name...lol


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

My dogs name is Compa we call him Compita

We also call him Stinky (when he farts) ooowee!! LOL We also call him baby, kid and dummie and knucklehead!!


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

Java= Javi, Lava, Java lava fufu pants. or just hey U or the curses oh the curses


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

Notnice said:


> Java= Javi, Lava, Java lava fufu pants. or just hey U or the curses oh the curses


fu fu pants.... LMFAO!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Our old American Bulldog Mack Truck was my fav. Macaroni & Fleas.


----------

